# عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2006)

*عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

الهى احنون احزانى لا اقدر ان احتملها 

احنت ظهرى احزان قلبى

 ((الهى الى متى تنسانى الى متى تحجب وجهك عنى الى متى اجعل هموما  فى نفسى وحزنا فى قلبى كل الايام))

الهى كيف لى ان اشكى ظلمى لعالم مليء بظلم انى التجاء اليك لانك انتا قلب حنون وملجاء كل الناس رغم الجهل والحقاره التى تملائنى وتغمرنى تسمع الى الجاهل والحكيم تسمع للعشار والفريسى تسمع للخطاه والابرار

 لكن يا الهى متى تاتى ساعتى كى انطلق واكون معك
 الهى احزانى اكبر مما احتملها 

التفت اليا وارحمنى لانى وحيدا ومسكين انا
 لا تتركنى  وحيدا فى وسط هذا العالم لاتتركنى الهى اصرخ اليك بدموعى لاتتركنى لانك انتا الوحيد الذى تحس بى تضمنى فى احضانك عند احزانى .

تعالو اليا يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم 

الهى اثق فى كلمتك وتعزياتك لى لكن لا تجعل لى شعور  انى وحيدا لا احد يفهمنى لا يشعر ما اشعر به لا تتركنى


----------



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا ميرنا

انا كنت محتاج الكلام المعزى دة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2006)

ميرسى يا ماجد على مرورك


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

صلاه رااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا ميرنا 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

*

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*




> التفت اليا وارحمنى لانى وحيدا ومسكين انا
> لا تتركنى وحيدا فى وسط هذا العالم لاتتركنى الهى اصرخ اليك بدموعى لاتتركنى لانك انتا الوحيد الذى تحس بى تضمنى فى احضانك عند احزانى .


 

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة
تحيتي ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*


التفت اليا وارحمنى لانى وحيدا ومسكين انا
 لا تتركنى وحيدا فى وسط هذا العالم لاتتركنى الهى اصرخ اليك بدموعى لاتتركنى لانك انتا الوحيد الذى تحس بى تضمنى فى احضانك عند احزانى .

كلمات بمنتهى الروعة يا ميرنا

شكرا لك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*



> *التفت اليا وارحمنى لانى وحيدا ومسكين انا
> لا تتركنى وحيدا فى وسط هذا العالم لاتتركنى الهى اصرخ اليك بدموعى لاتتركنى لانك انتا الوحيد الذى تحس بى تضمنى فى احضانك عند احزانى .
> *


*صلاة رائعة جدا يا ميرنا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ميرنا (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

ميرسى على مروركم وميرسى لكل واحد رفع الصلاوات دى تانى علشان افتكر مراحم الرب معايا محبته ليا وانى غالية جدا على قلبة وانى فى ننى عنية بشكر كل حد رفع الصلاة دى علشان يفكرنى بوقت الالام وقت محسيت انى مفيش حد جنبى غير ربنا وهو الوحيد اللى فرحنى


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

*



			التفت اليا وارحمنى لانى وحيدا ومسكين انا
لا تتركنى وحيدا فى وسط هذا العالم لاتتركنى الهى اصرخ اليك بدموعى لاتتركنى لانك انتا الوحيد الذى تحس بى تضمنى فى احضانك عند احزانى .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
امين ...امين 
شكرا ميرنا لاجل الكلام و الصلاة المعزية الجميلة 
ربنا يصعدها امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة بشفاعة ام النور ..امين


----------



## meraa (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
نثق بوعدك واليك نلتجا 
ميرسى صلاة رائعة الله معكى ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

*انا كمان عاوزة ارفع صلاه معاكم

اسمعنى يارب 
انا بحبك قوى 
بس ضعيفه قوى
وخطيتى ملتنى قوى يارب
بقيت تعبانه
انظر الى ذلى فى الارض يارب
انظر لتعبى ومهانتى
ارحمنى يارب
متتخلاش عنى يارب 
سامحنى اغفرلى يارب اقبلنى عندك خلينى اترمى بحضنك
زى ما يوحنا كان بينام على صدرك
محتاجاك يارب
متتخلاش عنى 
تعبانه من غيرك قوى*​


----------



## SALVATION (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*




> انتا قلب حنون وملجاء كل الناس رغم الجهل والحقاره التى تملائنى


_امين_
_جميلة كلماتك ميرنا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: عند كثره هموم بداخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى*

ميرسى يا ميرنا صلاة جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

